# Which is your favourite recording of Mozarts 25th symfonie?



## Sopran (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a version with James Levine but the cd doesnt plan anylonger. Hos is the version with Böhm and Berliner Phil?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Outside the roam of HIP performances, Isvan Kertesz and Wienna PO on Decca!

/ptr


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Easy! The one and only:






With honorable mention to Bernstein and the Vienna Philharmoniker who play it wonderfully!


----------



## Sopran (Feb 27, 2013)

This one?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/MOZART-Symp...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362088138&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## Sopran (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful! I linke Bernstein. Do you know when it Was recorded?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Bernstein was recorded with the Vienna Philharmonic 10/4/1988. He does a very nice version.

Bohm with Berlin is quite a bit slower than most recordings.

My favorite is still the one *kv466* posted above with Marriner and the Academy Of St. Martins In The Fields.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

ASMF/Marriner (EMI rec.1987).


----------

